# New aspects



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Today I finally decided to join four Finnish pagan communities. I have postponed the decision for years, as religion for me has been and still is a very private thing. However, lately I have been more open about it. I guess talking about it doesn't mean that it will become any less of "my thing", but rather will allow for an interesting exchange of ideas and world-views.

Life is joy, joy is life \o/


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Fun and interesting.


----------

